# Tapis de souris au mètre linéaire



## Reight (5 Février 2013)

Bonjour à vous,

J'ai une demande un peu particulière, et quelques heures de recherches ne m'ont pas aidées à trouver ce que je cherche : de la matière "tapis de souris" au mètre linéaire, ou mètre carré.

Je ne cherche pas de la nappe de table ou un sous-main, mais bel et bien une matière sophistiquée, à l'image des tapis QcK de SteelSeries (antidérapant dessous, tissus dessus). Il y a bien l'AimB.PAD (et je n'arrive pas à savoir si Amazon le propose dans la bonne taille), mais pour l'esthétique, j'aimerai pouvoir tailler dans encore plus grand.

L'idée est de pouvoir en recouvrir un bureau. Des idées de ou se procurer ça, ou à défaut, comment en "fabriquer" ?


----------



## Bombigolo (5 Février 2013)

Regardes du coté des combinaisons de plongée &#8230; ?

http://www.shelby.fi/catalog/default.php?cPath=22_62_211


----------



## Reight (5 Février 2013)

Ah non, j'avais pas du tout pensé à ça, et j'aurais pas imaginé non plus que ça s'achetait au mètre.

J'arrive pas à trop m'imaginer la matière, ça ressemble vraiment à ces tapis de souris ? Si oui, c'est exactement ce qu'il me faut !!!


----------



## flotow (5 Février 2013)

Ben, un tapis de souris, c'est une mousse neoprene avec soit au choix :
&#8211; un morceau de tissu
&#8211; un morceau de plastique collé

Donc bon&#8230; 

Note, le néoprène, c'est la partie du dessous. D'ailleurs, c'est chiant à enfiler


----------



## Reight (5 Février 2013)

Merci à vous, je pense que je vais tester après un tour chez décathlon pour voir au toucher ce que ça donne sur une combi. 

Vous êtes géniaux


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Février 2013)

Reight a dit:


> L'idée est de pouvoir en recouvrir un bureau. Des idées de ou se procurer ça, ou à défaut, comment en "fabriquer" ?



Tu achètes une plaque de mousse dense (genre tapis de gym) en 3 à 6 mm d'épaisseur, de la toile thermo-collante et un fer à repasser le plus grand possible (idéalement de la taille du bureau à recouvrir, comme ça tu es certain de ne pas laisser de bulles), tu colles la toile sur la mousse, et tu découpes le tout à la taille du bureau. Pour la fixation, des bandes de double face mince sue le pourtour du bureau.

Par contre, attention, une fois ça fait, tu ne peux plus écrire sur une feuille simple sur le bureau autrement qu'au stylo-plume, ni y poser un ordinateur portable !


----------



## Reight (7 Février 2013)

Salut Pascal 77, et merci pour le tuto.

Pour le fait de ne pas y mettre de portable, pour quelles raisons on ne peut pas ? Mauvaise dissipation thermique / risque de créer des bulles ... ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (7 Février 2013)

Reight a dit:


> Mauvaise dissipation thermique / risque de créer des bulles ... ?



Les deux, mon capitaine (bien qu'au départ, je n'ai pas pensé aux bulles) ! Les piers des portables ne les soulèvent guère que d'un ou 2 mm, et vu leur surface (aux pieds), sur une surface molle comme ça, il est clair que le dessous trainerait sur le tapis, ce qui, avec un MBP, par exemple, dont processeur et GPU sont sous la carte mère, et utilisent la masse métallique du fond comme refroidisseur, c'est l'inconvénient assuré à terme !


----------



## KERRIA (9 Février 2013)

...plaque de KOMACEL...existe en beaucoup d'épaisseurs..largeur maxi 120 cm, c'est assez cher mais, mat qui va très bien aux souris, très résistant tu peux travailler au cutter dessus....attention, je vante le produit mais ne touche rien....

Le Bon Soir....


----------

